# Best tab for stringwalking?



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Go with what you know? I am no barebow specialist, but I had a spare AAE Elite sitting around, and I already like the way the tab sits in my hand, so I cut some scrap leather to make a solid tab. Seems to work well enough. Probably sufficient for much better than I am capable of shooting.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Lots of good options out there. Bubba Bateman's tab is popular around here, for good reason. He's a native Texan. 

One of the better 3-under tabs, and also one of the most comfortable, is made by Denny Sturgis - the Safari Tuff tab. I really like them.

Don't overlook the old standby - the Black Widow or "Wilson" 3-under tab. The fine stitching makes it a great candidate for stringwalking. It's what I've used the past few years for field archery.


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Spigrelli makes a very nice 3 under tab. One thing about all of them is the stitching width can vary with each run and I suppose which machine is doing the stitching.
I've used the Spig, Wilson and the Bateman. Prefer the Spig over the others the leather is a little thicker.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I probably see more string walkers using Bateman tabs than any other. That being said, I shoot the Black Widow tabs.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> One of the better 3-under tabs, and also one of the most comfortable, is made by Denny Sturgis - the Safari Tuff tab. I really like them.


Yep! It's my old stand by for my longbow and, now, for shooting WA barebow. My stitches have gotten kinda dirty, but they're still visible. Just fits so snug in your hand, and so comfortable. 

We stock them, and can't keep them on the shelf. The new split fingers have just arrived. I'll be checking those out tomorrow.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Are there any tabs with stitching that can be built with more than 2 layers? Currently using a split finger AAE Elite with 2 layers of suede + 1 layer cordovan. No stitching though, so using the screws and distance from split.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

granite14 said:


> Are there any tabs with stitching that can be built with more than 2 layers? Currently using a split finger AAE Elite with 2 layers of suede + 1 layer cordovan. No stitching though, so using the screws and distance from split.


The Wilson Black Widows are all three layers (IIRC). I'm presently using a Spigarelli tab as mentioned above - got a really nice cordovan face, but only two layers, so I've added a part layer to the backing. Not quite sure how successful this is yet though. I've got a sheet of cordovan on order, to have a go at making a three-under, based on a Cavalier plate as I'm so used to these.


----------



## andreas byhlin (Dec 20, 2014)

Two tabs i like is 1) bateman 3 under tab (thick but with great feeling) and 2) A&F barebow tab (thinner tab with "metal thingy" to put between index and middlefinger to have a secure position för the tab).

// Andreas


----------



## GLaw1 (Feb 23, 2014)

A friend had a tab from Rod Jenkins. Safari Tuff. Nice hand made tab with great stitching.
http://safarituff.com/rodjenkinssignaturetab.html


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

I have some A&F, are they still available? The only thing I didn't like was the fact that they are very thin and create a louder sound upon release.



andreas byhlin said:


> Two tabs i like is 1) bateman 3 under tab (thick but with great feeling) and 2) A&F barebow tab (thinner tab with "metal thingy" to put between index and middlefinger to have a secure position för the tab).
> 
> // Andreas


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

3 under Bateman. It didn't take long and it had that broke in feeling of a tab you shoot for a year already.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone use the laser etched Bateman? Seems like it would be great in less than perfect light, but it's etched part is plastic. Seems like a laser etched metal plate three under Cavalier tab would be great if AAE would make one. :dontknow:


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

The Black Widow tab was (in the past) the tab used in barebow. It was so because if you were so inclined you can use the stitches on the tab itself, placing them in between center wrap threads to define your marks that much more...

Regards,

Tom


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I have an old Black Widow split finger that I super glued to make it a three under. The stitching is all banjaxed so I just used a white sharpie to mark the holes.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My Frankenstein AAE/Bateman 3 under tab.
It would be easy for AAE to laser etch some metal plates and make 3 under tabs for string walking.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Pretty sure any-all marks on the tab would be considered illegal. 

I do think however you can use two anchor points (Y or N )?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

massman said:


> Pretty sure any-all marks on the tab would be considered illegal.
> 
> I do think however you can use two anchor points (Y or N )?
> 
> ...


Nope. The rules allow for marks on the tab so long as they are evenly spaced. Screw holes are not considered marks. Stitching must be evenly spaced.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

And I've tried tabs with metal plates and hate them for stringwalking. I don't know how guys use them jammed up against their cheekbone.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> And I've tried tabs with metal plates and hate them for stringwalking. I don't know how guys use them jammed up against their cheekbone.


Ah, I hadn't thought about this. So the metal plates are good for under the chin, but less so for front/side anchors?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

massman said:


> Pretty sure any-all marks on the tab would be considered illegal.


I had wondered that when I first saw a video on string walking. Since marks or blemishes are explicitly prohibited on the belly of a barebow (since you could use them for calibrated sighting in a "no sights" bow class) one would think that they wouldn't be allowed on tabs for the purpose of calibrated aiming, doing at the string what you can't do at the belly of the bow. However, the rules explicitly allow for marks on tabs. (There must be a good stringwalking lobby at Word Archery  )



> 22.3.8. Finger protection in the form of finger stalls or tips, gloves, or shooting tab or tape, to draw and release the string is permitted, provided they do not incorporate any device that shall assist the athlete to hold, draw and release the string.
> 
> 22.3.8.1. A separator between the fingers to prevent pinching the arrow may be used. An anchor plate or similar device attached to the finger protection (tab) for the purpose of anchoring is permitted. *The stitching shall be uniform in colour. Marks or lines shall be uniform in size, shape and colour.* Additional memoranda and markings are not permitted. On the bow hand an ordinary glove, mitten or similar item may be worn but shall not be attached to the grip of the bow.


One reading of that is that you could etch ruler graduations on a metal tab plate if you wanted to as long as you don't put numbers on it, but perhaps "uniform" means every mark must be identical, in which case the etched Bateman tab is not WA BB compatible. (It looks like Bateman is specifically emulating a decorative stitching pattern to make the zig zag have two levels of indexing, perhaps because such a pattern was approved in past rules decisions?) Also, it seems that manufacturers logos (such as the "Safari Tough" logo or the "E. W. BATEMAN" text) shouldn't be on the back of the tab - but that is just me, a not-yet-a-string walker, non-judge, guessing. There must be a number of WA technical committee rulings that hash these details out. 









With an etched plate and a tab held together with screws or rivets it would be easier to customize the tab. For indoor barebow you could even swap out plates with a plate featuring a reduced number of uniform marks with one that lines up perfectly with your indoor crawl, for faster indexing - don't know at what point such a customization would be called out by judges. How few marks could you put on a tab until it becomes "non uniform"? 6 marks? 3? 1?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I use a marked and modified Cav-elite. Nothing else works as well.
I am considering producing a solid plate in the same shape I have arrived at some day.

-Grant


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

With marked tabs being legal, I'm not sure why anyone worries about stitches or screw holes anymore. Measure your crawls, mark your tabs. Done and done.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

J. Wesbrock said:


> With marked tabs being legal, I'm not sure why anyone worries about stitches or screw holes anymore. Measure your crawls, mark your tabs. Done and done.


Has anyone had their Tab DQed for having "non-uniform" marks? 

I'm unlcear on just what is allowed. 



> Book 4, Chapter 9, Articles 9.3.8 and 9.3.11.4
> Two questions were raised by a FITA Member Association in relation to barebow tabs and notes.
> 1) Can there be scales or other marks on a barebow tab ?
> 2) Are barebow archers allowed to carry written notes on the field course
> ...


"Tab marks" sounds like what you just wrote. Mark your crawl. No counting stitches needed. But, as a technical ruling "tab marks" is pretty vague. It seems to be distinct from "scales," so it suggests that non-uniform marks are allowed, since I'd think scales would be uniform marks, possibly including graduated ruler marks. But the rules don't explicitly say anything about *spacing* (a judgement call as to whether the uniformity of the mark includes spacing.) Can you make "uniform" tab marks at all of your crawl distances?

The WA Rules say "Marks or lines shall be uniform in size, shape and colour" - implying that only scales are allowed, no distinguishing size, shape or color allowed as a mark for your crawl. The the 2007 technical ruling seems to contradict the current rules. Is this technical ruling still valid? :dontknow:


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Gee, Then why not develop a marking tape PC program. The tape w marks is then secured to the metal of the tab...

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

massman said:


> Gee, Then why not develop a marking tape PC program. The tape w marks is then secured to the metal of the tab...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


Well, I was thinking just that.  And, as far as I can tell, it is completely FITA legal. (A little bizarre, IMO, given that you can't even use some horsebows in BB because they have _stitching_ on the belly of the bow - but whether something *should* be allowed in BB is a different thread topic than what *is* allowed and how can you max out the allowed limits. Printing out custom tapes seems legal and pretty maxed out to me, but I don't understand yet the limits on spacing or graduations. :dontknow: )


----------



## Lipi (Sep 9, 2014)

Warbow said:


> One reading of that is that you could etch ruler graduations on a metal tab plate if you wanted to as long as you don't put numbers on it, but perhaps "uniform" means every mark must be identical, *in which case the* etched Bateman tab *is not WA BB compatible.* (It looks like Bateman is specifically emulating a decorative stitching pattern to make the zig zag have two levels of indexing, perhaps because such a pattern was approved in past rules decisions?) Also, it seems that manufacturers logos (such as the "Safari Tough" logo or the "E. W. BATEMAN" text) shouldn't be on the back of the tab - but that is just me, a not-yet-a-string walker, non-judge, guessing.


It is WA legal. See: http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA%20website/05%20Rules/03%20Interpretations/2012/Bk4_Art.22.3.8.1_tab_stiching.pdf.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Lipi said:


> It is WA legal. See: http://www.worldarchery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA%20website/05%20Rules/03%20Interpretations/2012/Bk4_Art.22.3.8.1_tab_stiching.pdf.


Thanks.


> INTERPRETATIONS WORLD ARCHERY CONSTITUTION AND RULES
> 
> Book 4, Article 22.3.8.1
> Archery Australia Inc. has requested an interpretation on whether the tab illustrated below is legal for all disciplines where tabs are permitted.
> ...


So, at least two levels of graduations are allowed, and conveniently useful positioning of the manufacturer's name right along side the graduations. (I suspect if I were to make my own custom one off "Warbow" string walking tab, such conveniently positioned text might not get a free pass the way the E. W. Batemen text does, but they'd have to allow at least two levels of graduation, but I'm not sure if the zig zag pattern arguably being a single line has anything to do with it or if I could make a graduation like this:

```
____
_     W
__    a    
_     r      
___   b  
_     o     
__    w
_
____
_
__
_
___
_
__
_
____
```

Or could I just make marks at the exact distance I need them:

____


____

____
____

:dontknow:


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Question, do barebow shooters also switch to split finger for long distances? lots of 3 under tabs here, just curious as to how folks in the barebow class might shoot a 100 yard target like at Redding, just gap alone? no split finger tabs?


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Working using OLD gray matter--NFAA used to be tat you could use 2 different anchors not all had to be 3 under the knock.

Could be wrong...

Regards,

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Equal spacing is the key rule here. 

Granite, my point-on with my outdoor setup is always between 50 and 60 meters with my cheekbone anchor and 3-under. When I shoot field, I string walk using a Black Widow tab. But for many other competitions, I use a glove. If I only have one crawl to remember, as is the case with an indoor 18 or 25M event, I just use my glove and remember where on the finger stalls the crawl is. It's much quicker than a tab, and in a sense it's safer since I can't screw up by using the wrong stitching. 

Even for a 3-distance event like our TOTS series, I still use a glove. I have one crawl for 30 meters, point-on (or close to it) for 50 meters, then I aim high (top of the bale or base of the flag) for 60 meters. 

Since I don't shoot past 60 meters outdoors, I don't worry about it. If I did, I'd just switch to split finger and then go from there. I haven't tried it, but split finger with a high anchor would probably put me point-on at 70 meters, or close to it.

I prefer a glove to a tab when I can because the string doesn't whack my nose on the way by if I use a glove.

This may seem counter-culture in the stringwalking WA barebow crowd, but I have always kept an open mind and preferred to find my own solutions. This is what works for me.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

massman said:


> Gee, Then why not develop a marking tape PC program. The tape w marks is then secured to the metal of the tab...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


From what I was told by Barebow shooters at the WA Field Championship, that is not allowed. You can mark your tab and cover the marks with clear tape to protect them, but you cannot put marks on tape and then stick it to your tab. Besides, as John pointed out, marks have to be evenly spaced. So there's no advantage to a program like one that spits out sight tapes.

A set of calipers and an extra fine Sharpie are excellent tools.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

J. Wesbrock said:


> From what I was told by Barebow shooters at the WA Field Championship, that is not allowed. You can mark your tab and cover the marks with clear tape to protect them, but you cannot put marks on tape and then stick it to your tab. Besides, as John pointed out, marks have to be evenly spaced. So there's no advantage to a program like one that spits out sight tapes.
> 
> A set of calipers and an extra fine Sharpie are excellent tools.


So, you are allowed to make marks with a sharpie at just your crawl distances? Or are your custom sharpie marks evenly spaced? Calipers suggests even spacing. Are all the marks the same?

Also, it would seem a pretty fine line for WA to ban a stick on graduated scale if they allow sharpie marks covered by tape and the riveted on engraved Bateman tab so long as the sight tape was evenly spaced marks (you could use the computer to find the best spacing for your favorite crawl distances and align at least two of them spot on - which I guess is what you do with your calipers by hand), with even graduations in between and no numbers. The 2007 ruling is that "tab marks" and "scales" are allowed. They didn't mention how those scales had to be installed. If un-numbered tapes are disallowed, one could still custom etch plastic swapout plates for the Bateman (especially easy if you own or have access to a laser engraver (there are maker spaces that rent shop time on mills, 3d printers, laser cutter/engravers in my area).

Granted, I'm over thinking this, and based on the recommendations I'll probably buy a regular bateman, BW orSafari Tuff tab with stitches, but I'm curious as to the limits of what is allowed, what people are doing and such. And it seems that if I want to, I can screw or rivet on a plastic plate with custom, evenly spaced engraving or marks.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Granted, I'm over thinking this


Why stop now?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Why stop now?


Oh, I won't. Got to stick to my strengths.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> And I've tried tabs with metal plates and hate them for stringwalking. I don't know how guys use them jammed up against their cheekbone.


I don't shoot a high anchor. Pointer finger in corner of mouth, so the plate doesn't get in the way.
I'd probably need to soot a glove to move up higher on my face than my jawline.

I whack the snot out of my nose 3 under as is, and while I like the smaller gap, I may just go back to shooting split for everything and just deal with the consequences of a larger gap.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GBUSA said:


> I don't shoot a high anchor. Pointer finger in corner of mouth, so the plate doesn't get in the way.
> I'd probably need to soot a glove to move up higher on my face than my jawline.
> 
> I whack the snot out of my nose 3 under as is, and while I like the smaller gap, I may just go back to shooting split for everything and just deal with the consequences of a larger gap.


Try a Damascus style glove and see if you still whack your nose.

I shot a glove for 30 years, with a high anchor, and never whacked my nose. It wasn't until I started shooting target barebow and tried a tab that it became a problem.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

So mounting a piece of a machinists scale (this is an OLD SCHOOL, specialized 6" ruler, known as a scale) onto a tab and having a reference chart for marks would be OK.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

massman said:


> So mounting a piece of a machinists scale (this is an OLD SCHOOL, specialized 6" ruler, known as a scale) onto a tab and having a reference chart for marks would be OK.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


Nope, no written memoranda that isn't the WA rule book... 


(Other Tom)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup, it's as much a memory test as it is an archery test.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

massman said:


> So mounting a piece of a machinists scale (this is an OLD SCHOOL, specialized 6" ruler, known as a scale) onto a tab and having a reference chart for marks would be OK.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


Just because a bow class that prohibits so much as a blemish on bow bellies allows calibrated rulers and marks and tabs you think you can have written memoranda? :mg: Don't be silly. :wink: Notes are "not only against the spirit of barebow shooting but are breaking the rule 9.3.11.4." according to the C&R Committee, February 2007. Not sure why the "spirit of barebow" includes scales and marks on tabs, but is suddenly violated by having a notebook :dontknow: But them's tha rules...


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Warbow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> So, at least two levels of graduations are allowed, and conveniently useful positioning of the manufacturer's name right along side the graduations. (I suspect if I were to make my own custom one off "Warbow" string walking tab, such conveniently positioned text might not get a free pass the way the E. W. Batemen text does, but they'd have to allow at least two levels of graduation, but I'm not sure if the zig zag pattern arguably being a single line has anything to do with it or if I could make a graduation like this:
> ...



Not equal=not legal.

For some reason my marks all equal 5m of distance out to POD and they are even. Maybe I just don't shoot well enough to notice?

-Grant


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

This can be intersting:
Austria’s Elisabeth GRUBE Issued Two-Year Ban for Unsportsmanlike Conduct
Lausanne (SUI) - Monday, March 02, 2015

World Archery Executive Board confirms Board of Justice decision; Austrian archer banned for two years

The decision states that Elisabeth GRUBE be suspended from participating in any future events organised by or on behalf of World Archery and from receiving any World Archery Performance Award for a period of two years running until 24 February 2017. This in addition to the disqualification imposed at the time during the 2014 World Field Championships in Zagreb, Croatia.

The photocopy of the finger tab which was used by Ms GRUBE in Zagreb constituted illegal "written memoranda" under World Archery Rules. The Board of Justice and Ethics considers that such conduct should be treated as "unsportsmanlike" within the terms of Rule 29.6.1.

An appeal may be made against a ratified recommendation of the Board of Justice and Ethics, only for decisions not related to the application of the competition rules as contained in Books 2 to 5 of the Constitution and Rules. Any appeal shall be made exclusively to the Court of Arbitration for Sport in Lausanne, Switzerland. The maximum time limit for the appeal is 21 days after the receipt of the original decision.

Martin


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> For some reason my marks all equal 5m of distance out to POD and they are even. Maybe I just don't shoot well enough to notice?
> 
> -Grant


I'm not surprised. The stitching on my Black Widow is good for 2 meters per stitch. I have never seen the need for anything more than this. I also like the fact that the splits in the face give me quick reference points from which to jump off from. I use the stitching for +/- 2 meters from there.

At least for now, it is very intuitive. However, when I'm trying to manage my way through a field round in 30 years, it may be another matter!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

beleg2 said:


> This can be intersting:
> Austria’s Elisabeth GRUBE Issued Two-Year Ban for Unsportsmanlike Conduct
> Lausanne (SUI) - Monday, March 02, 2015
> 
> ...


That fell under the written memoranda rule and she had multiple warnings apparently.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

beleg2 said:


> This can be intersting:
> Austria’s Elisabeth GRUBE Issued Two-Year Ban for Unsportsmanlike Conduct
> Lausanne (SUI) - Monday, March 02, 2015


I don't know anything about FITA rulings, and this sounded wrong to be charged as un-sportsmanlike conduct for a tab. But I suppose unsportsmanlike conduct could be a lighter charge if there is some other charge, like "cheating," that would have a harsher penalty that could have been given. :dontknow:


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I have shot the standard Bateman tabs for many years and have this year purchased one of their barebow tabs I like it a lot and I seem to be able to get more quickly to my marks with it.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Yup, it's as much a memory test as it is an archery test.


Not really. Five evenly spaced marks for 10, 20, 30, 40, and 50 meters. All you have to do is remember how to count to five. :wink:


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Not really. Five evenly spaced marks for 10, 20, 30, 40, and 50 meters. All you have to do is remember how to count to five. :wink:


So, mark 10 and 50, then create even divisions for the remaining 3 marks?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Although I have no evidence to support it: I personally feel like counting from the top mark on your tab with it at rest against the arrow is a more accurate method of setting the crawl then going from the bottom of the nock. But that is just me.

Also my crawls are always pretty even when I have a decent tune. If they are getting funky at one end you have some arrow flight issues. This is a major issue if your rest is too rigid in my experience. However most of the time for me anything under 10m is shot with the same crawl.

-Grant


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I wonder if a tattooing a ruler on your palm would be poor sportsmanship


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

granite14 said:


> I wonder if a tattooing a ruler on your palm would be poor sportsmanship


Just don't tattoo any numbers on it :mg: 

I have seen pictures of a functional archery tattoo, though, a little grip alignment dot on the back of a hand.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

aren't the safari tuff tabs made by Scott Teachner for Rod Jenkins? They are great tabs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> aren't the safari tuff tabs made by Scott Teachner for Rod Jenkins? They are great tabs.


Sounds right. I got mine from Rod. I forget who he said was making them for him. I don't know why I said Denny earlier. Some days I swear I'm losing it. 

Apologies to Rod.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> Question, do barebow shooters also switch to split finger for long distances? lots of 3 under tabs here, just curious as to how folks in the barebow class might shoot a 100 yard target like at Redding, just gap alone? no split finger tabs?


I stay with 3 under, but I know with my outdoor rig, hold the shelf on the spot, look at where my plunger tip is, and stack the shelf to that spot... 101 yards. By the way my shelf is tuned to be 88 yards...


----------

